# Tail Tip Worry



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

I dont if there is something wrong with his tip or if it is just coloration. It also seems a litle bent. Do I need to give more calcium?


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 18, 2009)

Did you accidently grab him by the tail or something?


----------



## NickBoudin (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine just recently lost a bit of his tail. He dosent seem uncomfortable by it, it's just missing :?: 

I hope yours is okay too


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think there's anything to be done. If there's any dry skin you can put a light layer of lubriferm lotion on it. It'll help keep it moist!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you guys. I have not grabed his tail or set anything on it. Ok i just wnated make sure there wasnt anything i could do. Jmiles, did your new tegu's tail end with a straight white tip because ive seen other tegus like this as well. I hope and wonder if he'll out grow it. But it does not seem to bother him and it seems the bent area and down has no feeling. He doesnt react when i react.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, I think Drex has a tail just like that. I don't think after some time you'll be able to notice it much. It's all good bro, don't worry


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok thats a relief to hear im not the only one and that a tegu a good lookin as Drex has it too. Im just going to sit tight and see what happens. A question for Bobby: Do most of your tegus each season have this? Thanks for all your time.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 19, 2009)

I remember seeing another thread like this one but with an Extreme Giant.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

You might wanna IM him or email him. He might not see this post.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Good news. According to Dave kinked tails can straighten within months on their own.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, all of my tegus have tails, I do not see anything wrong here, but maybe it is just me.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Yes, all of my tegus have tails, I do not see anything wrong here, but maybe it is just me.



:lol: 


I was refering to the little kink in it and i was asking if alot hatchlings have it. But Dave said one of his had a bad one and it straightened out so.... :fc


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it bud. I'm tellin ya it's all good!


----------

